# ken rutherford



## george jackson (Nov 27, 2006)

I am heading to the UK next month for an extended holiday and am trying to contact Ken Rutherford. We were apprentice engineers with BP Tankers from 1954 at Gateshead Tech, does anyone have any knowledge of his whereabouts.


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

George,
I have never come across him (yet), he came from Gateshead, I have found some in later years return to their roots.

He was a long term BP C/E, Fern 1982 was my last note.

Graham


----------



## george jackson (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for that Graham, I guessed that he would have stayed with BP. I have managed to track down Bryan Maclean who was also with us at Gateshead.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

I knew an Atholl Rutherford who was a senior enineer super for Shell in '94, don't know where he went, he retired in '95-6 or there abouts. Better ignore this then, as Atholl was with shell in '82 as super.


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

george jackson said:


> Thanks for that Graham, I guessed that he would have stayed with BP. I have managed to track down Bryan Maclean who was also with us at Gateshead.


I came across Bryan in 2003,I have an address but his email is now not functioning, can you email his present one
Are you still in touch with DC Yates, '54 Gateshead tech?

Graham


----------



## george jackson (Nov 27, 2006)

*Bryan Maclean*



Graham Wallace said:


> I came across Bryan in 2003,I have an address but his email is now not functioning, can you email his present one
> Are you still in touch with DC Yates, '54 Gateshead tech?
> 
> Graham


I don't have Bryan's current email address, I did have some trouble with his last one which is probably why he changed his provider. Last I heard he was living in Essex but don't have exact location. I am still in touch with Yates, he came and stayed with us for a few weeks two years ago, he is living in Chewton Mendip and my wife and I will stay with for a short while. Regards, george


----------

